# Makin BEER!



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I enjoy home brewing anyone got any good recipies to share. Also are there any brew shops in FWB or Destin ?


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Only one I know of is the Shady Lady in P-cola. I found the website http://www.northernbrewer.com/ and they have real good prices and a ton of stuff. I got a honey wheat one from there and it came out great.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

What kind of beer do you like when you go out. I am a fellow home brewer and have been doing it for a while might be able to help you out. I'm in P'cola though.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*hmmm Tough question!*

4-7 PM love my bud light, 7-11 amber bock or maybe a yinger or 2, late night I think a smooth rich dark med malt import is just right. I have a English pale ale cookin now with a blond starting in the AM. If I have time I still have enough room to fire off a American light. I just lack a way to control/fund the fermenting of the lagers. I have the stuf to make it just not a way to keep it at 48 ish degrees for 2 months. Makin the grand babes good ole fashion root beer as we type. I guess I just love beer. Cheers!!!


----------

